# Sunday's Show and Tell. ....6/8/14



## jd56 (Jun 8, 2014)

Another week of receiving, searching and finding those relics whether it bike later or not, has come to a close.

Please show us all what you picked up this past week. A story of the find and of course please,  include pictures....we do love the pictures.

I found these two men's frames while traveling at work this past week. Overheard a few old guys at a backwoods General Store talking about scrap prices, when one mentioned that "those picker guys on TV would probably pay a lot for some bike frames I have.
I followed the guy home and bought these 2. Left one behind and probably should have taken it as well
It was a ballooner Newsboy Special. Just only had room for 2 on the rear bike rack.






A 1953 Columbia and a 1955 Murray Strato Line.









Also received a custom made wheel axle stop for my "Surre" truing stand.  Thanks okozzy.







Also needed a nearly NOS 58" Diamond skiptooth chain for my 38 Hawthorne project.
Thanks Pete....it looks great and thanks for adding the additional links that were needed to make it 58".


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 8, 2014)

I ended a search for something I've been hoping to find for over a year now.  I posted this thread http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Aermacchi-M50-50cc-moped&highlight=aermacchi
a while back and I've been casually looking for one with the stipulation that it had to be the first year of the larger 65cc version (vs. 50cc), close enough to pick up, virtually complete and original paint.  I thought with all these requirements I was safe from ever owning one but I found this one last Monday less than 2 hours from me.





The only problem was I had to buy the other 3, Oh 'efing well!


----------



## petritl (Jun 8, 2014)

I went a friend who frequents sales on a nearly daily basis and calls me when a bike has come up to look at a house painted Hiawatha with "swoopy, curvy handle bars" which ended up being a house painted post war Hawthorne. ..I did end up coming home with the Evans girls bike and a Ranger badged spaceliner.
The Ranger will be cleaned up and hung next to my friend's girls spaceliner.

The Evans is in the for sale section with the same price I paid for it.


----------



## petritl (Jun 8, 2014)

I also purchased these Royce Union horns. Any idea of the age?


----------



## kunzog (Jun 8, 2014)

Just got  a 1953 Western Flyer from Ebay,  also picked up a Fonz lunch box and Pacman cup


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 8, 2014)

I got a pair of John's chain tread whitewalls and finally got them on today. Sure do look sweet!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 9, 2014)

*Wow!*



Euphman06 said:


> I got a pair of John's chain tread whitewalls and finally got them on today. Sure do look sweet!




As I said before, and I'll say it again, this bike is beautiful. And johns royal chains just off it off. Sweet.


----------



## Blackout (Jun 9, 2014)

not a recently new buy but hey JD reason I wanted this bike from you so bad  and had to pay up more than my nicer one LOL. just got my '32 out of storage after 2 years so had to take a pic. of them together, with the Bonneville car on tank & chain guard of bike just fits so well with my hotrod with the matching patina


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 9, 2014)

I know it has been a day since sunday but I bought this last week. Finally picked on up at a normal price. Came in today.


----------



## decotriumph (Jun 9, 2014)

*Industrial cabinet*

It's not a bicycle but it has one on it now! I bought this Mid-Century industrial cabinet/credenza for my office and set a bike (TOC Montrose) on it.


----------



## decotriumph (Jun 9, 2014)

*cool Deuce*



crash said:


> not a recently new buy but hey JD reason I wanted this bike from you so bad  and had to pay up more than my nicer one LOL. just got my '32 out of storage after 2 years so had to take a pic. of them together, with the Bonneville car on tank & chain guard of bike just fits so well with my hotrod with the matching patina




That is one cool Deuce!


----------



## Blackout (Jun 9, 2014)

decotriumph said:


> That is one cool Deuce!




Thanks! lots of rare parts on her.......


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool Philco!  Does it work?




decotriumph said:


> It's not a bicycle but it has one on it now! I bought this Mid-Century industrial cabinet/credenza for my office and set a bike (TOC Montrose) on it.


----------



## decotriumph (Jun 9, 2014)

*Predicta*



VR6GTiGuy said:


> Cool Philco!  Does it work?




Yes, it does. It's a 1958 Philco Predicta Holiday. The guy I bought it from had it hooked up to a DVD player when I picked it up.


----------



## JChapoton (Jun 9, 2014)

I finally found the correct color gray tires for my 1942 Husqvarna M/42 Swedish military bicycle. Our new Swedish member "andybee75" with the restored 1937 Crescent found them for me at a bicycle show and swap meet in Sweden. I also got tubes with the correct style valve stem (Dunlop valve) from him too. He put them in the mail last Monday and they arrived today. A thing to know about Swedish military bicycles is you can tell what color the tires are supposed to be by looking at the pedal blocks. The first 4 pics are the 1942 Husqvarna M/42 and the last pic is the 1953 Monark M/104a. Notice the tires and pedal blocks on both bikes.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 9, 2014)

I contacted the guy sunday from craigslist and got it today, so it counts! Pabst blue ribbon wall sconce. My other love, beer signs!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 10, 2014)

crash said:


> not a recently new buy but hey JD reason I wanted this bike from you so bad  and had to pay up more than my nicer one LOL. just got my '32 out of storage after 2 years so had to take a pic. of them together, with the Bonneville car on tank & chain guard of bike just fits so well with my hotrod with the matching patina




Russ, the Customliner looks great next to the ratrod. 

Some great finds this past week guys, thanks for posting and the pictures.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 10, 2014)

Got this the other day. It is called a Schwinn Tango Tandem.  It is very light weight. It is made out of aluminum. The chain guards and fenders are made out of thin metal, easily dented. The ride is very nice. I got tons of compliments on the bike. I heard one lady telling her husband "that is the bike I want us to get".  You should have seen his face. His wife weighed about 300 pounds. I guess the thought of him pedaling all that weight around didn't thrill him


----------



## Greg M (Jun 10, 2014)

But, it's got cup holders! Perfect for hauling her to the drive thru 
Actually, that's a pretty nice looking modern bike.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 11, 2014)

Greg M said:


> But, it's got cup holders! Perfect for hauling her to the drive thru
> Actually, that's a pretty nice looking modern bike.





Hey those cup holders are the best part of the bike! It even has a built-in bottle opener for those who like to drink and drive


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 11, 2014)

crash said:


> not a recently new buy but hey JD reason I wanted this bike from you so bad  and had to pay up more than my nicer one LOL. just got my '32 out of storage after 2 years so had to take a pic. of them together, with the Bonneville car on tank & chain guard of bike just fits so well with my hotrod with the matching patina





That's beyond cool.  It's actually *SICK!*


----------

